# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Spotlight timber venetian problems

## Ausyuppy

Unfortunately I have recently fitted 9 of the above mentioned blinds into my house as I have been tidying the house up. When you first look at them they seem pretty well built and sturdy. 
Problem is with the tilt mechanism. Metal cog on plastic cog isnt a great idea and with the weight of the blinds it doesnt take long for the tilt mechanism to fail. I have already taken one back to be replaced and now have two more that are cactus.  
I cant see spotlight refunding my money for all 9 blinds and at this point in time Im not going to try that, however I am looking at retrofitting the blinds with the tilt mechanism that uses to bits of cord as opposed to the tilt rod.  
The mechanism I am looking for looks similar to the piccy below however trying to find the exact configuration is starting to prove to be quite difficult. The one I need needs to fit into the frame which is 57mm x  38mm and the tilt rod which goes into the square cutout is only 4mm. Turns out the standard here is 6mm. 
Does anyone know of a place which sells these bits and pieces? It will be a shame if I cant retrofit them cause if Spotlight wont taken them back it will be a shame to throw them out when they fail. 
Cheers
Steve    
Steve

----------


## Haveago1

Sorry, can't help you with that. Am interested in your solution though as I have had same problem with same Spotlight blinds....good luck

----------


## Ausyuppy

Im still waiting on emails from the states for parts, however it looks like that you cannot get replacement parts.  
I have spoken to spotlight and they will refund me the money on all 9 blinds providiing I have the receipts which I do. I had a good chat with a blind repairer on the Gold Coast and he said that its near on impossible to fix them. 
Such a shame that we live in such a throw away society.

----------

